# Square Footage for Longer Transport



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Myself, six adult mice, and the majority of eleven hoppers will be out of our "mousery" area for up to a week. This is non-negotiable.

My main question is; What would be the recommended minimum square footage, but still-transportable, per mouse to keep for that time? 
We're looking at two solo bucks, one group of two does, one group of two adult does and three hoppers, and one group of eight hopper bucks.

Facilities for each transport must include adequate enrichment, a minimum one nest box per cage, bedding, water bottles, and food dishes. Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Transporting of the mice is different to housing needs, space requirements are alot smaller in so much as length of container to be length of mouse width of container to be 1.5 time the width of the mouse and height to be atleast 1.5 times the height of the mouse, place plenty of bedding in to make the mice feel safe and secure.

Separate housing to transfer the mice into once destination has been reached and size for those as you would house them normally if in groups I recommend 300-400 square centimetres per mouse and 400 square centimetres for singly housed animals. Height of housing to be minimum of 15cm.

Transport containers to have facility so that you can feed and water at regular intervals during your journey atleast every couple of hours having a 30 min break to atleast offer the mice water.

as for other items you will be taking as in food bedding enrichment toys etc the size of that depends on what you intend taking but all could be placed into one box.

Hope this has given you some idea as to size requirements.


----------

